# Screen Tearing, Auto updates turn off, windows keeps asking for account password.



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

To start I've scanned my computer about 12 times with bit defender and malwarebytes. Plus super anti spyware no viruses or spyware/ adware where found just cookies. 

nvidia geforce 3gb 660 ti evga
1. Screen Tearing, while gaming I notice horizontal flickering lines in the graphics. I've tried turning on v-sync and I've tried the adapive mode in nvidia control panel. Also tried using v-sync in the visual menu of the game its self. yet nothing works. Still screen tearing.

2. MICROSOFT WINDOWS 8.1 PRO 64-bit - I'll get a (POP-UP) in the right hand corner of the task bar. Saying to turn on Windows Update because its off for some reason. So I do that, then 10 secs later it pops up again asking the same thing. I've tried all the trouble shooting programs and options to fix windows update none really work some say they fix 2 things one says it fixes like 4 or 5 things. I also tried rebuilding the update services thinking its corrupted but that did not solve the issue.

3. Just like the update error I get a (POP-UP) saying I need to verify my Microsoft password. And I did but it still pops up. So I changed my password and yes it still pops up saying I need to verify my password to my Microsoft account.

Could anybody help me with this?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anybody have any knowledge on this. I cant get Microsoft Support to work and nobody seems to know what I'm talking about anywhere else.. If anybody could help me that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

This is one of the issues I get that will not go away.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. Try to reinstall the newest version of the GPU driver.

2 & 3. This could be an issue with your Microsoft Account, have you tried to just use a local Windows account? Also have you tried SFC?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> 1. Try to reinstall the newest version of the GPU driver.
> 
> 2 & 3. This could be an issue with your Microsoft Account, have you tried to just use a local Windows account? Also have you tried SFC?


(What is SFC?)

I have the newest driver but I'm re-download it from the site and I'm going to try a clean install.

I made a Microsoft account back when I first used windows 8. I've been using that same e-mail and password ever since. I even tried changing my password thinking someone had gotten into my account and it was telling me to sign because somebody is signing me out. What I thought... 

But changing the password did not work. And for some reason auto updates settings keep turning its self to off. I turn them back on and back off they go, they haven't turned off today or it hasn't told me it has but it does it a lot. And when it starts it'll ask me to turn updates on around 3 or 4 times. 

tried running

----
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth
----

Its like I turn it on bam it turns right back off. I've tried all the trouble shooters you can think of. All of which say I have a issue and its fixed but... Once scanned again with trouble shooter the same issue pops up once again and says fixed. But never truly is. I tried a command to renew the updater for windows it took like 20 mins. Thought it work next day windows is telling me to turn on updates.
------
Running sfc /scannow
------
Sorry I for got about that command will report back if it does anything.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's see how a driver install and SFC work for you.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Let's see how a driver install and SFC work for you.


Tried both still have the issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How old is the monitor that you are using? Are you sure the GPU is working?

What happens when you sign in?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How old is the monitor that you are using? Are you sure the GPU is working?
> 
> What happens when you sign in?


I'm using a 23 inch SANYO HD Flat Screen Tv with and HDMI to my 660 Ti Video card. Pretty sure the Video Card works correctly it only happens in games. The TV was got in 2008 or 2009

I guess it just signs me in to download the apps from the store not really sure. But it doesnt allow me to stay signed in for very long at a time. Did I mention that when I checked my updates it shows no sign of ever having an update on the machine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

TV's are not great PC monitors as they have different refresh rates. This may be why you're experience that.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

But these things dont seem to help or actually fix the issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignore the troubleshooters.

What happens when you click on that Sign In button?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Ignore the troubleshooters.
> 
> What happens when you click on that Sign In button?



This is what it shows me after whens makes me login to my account it just gives me option to disconnect.... 









And this is what windows update error message looks like.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When you log into the PC, you should see your name followed by your Microsoft Account email. Correct?

Open Windows Update, what do you see?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> When you log into the PC, you should see your name followed by your Microsoft Account email. Correct?
> 
> Open Windows Update, what do you see?


When I log in it asks for an email and password. and this is what windows update looks like. 









apparently I still have all my updates on here and updates are switched on for the time being. Which is a very limited time. I just don't understand whats going on. And my computer froze a min ago.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,


Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *
sc start wuauserv
sc stop wuauserv
*
These above commands wont actually fix anything I just mainly want to see if they can start and stop OK.

Now I know that you have already ran SFC, but I would like to see the results from a fresh scan.

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Right click on the
> ...



Here's the log


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Did the service stop and start ok?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Did the service stop and start ok?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *
net start wuauserv
net stop wuauserv
*
Let me know the results.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Right click on the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

There are no errors anywhere showing an issue with the Windows update service.

Next time Windows Update turns it self of please do the following.

*Event Log Viewer *


Please download VEW.exe from *Here* and save it to your desktop.
Go to your desktop and right click on *VEW.exe* and choose *Run as Administrator*
Once open set the following settings
* 'Select log to query'*
Tick *Application*
Tick *System*

*'Select Type to list'*
Tick *Critical*
Tick *Error*
Tick *Information*
Tick *Warning*

*'Number or date events'*
Tick *Number of Events* and set it to *20*


Click on *Run*
Once completed a notepad file will open. Please copy and paste the contents of *VEW.txt* back into this thread.


----------

